# Flags gone



## inkjunkie (Mar 27, 2018)

I have only been using Lightroom since October of last year. Actually that is when I started shooting RAW and editing. I had spent some time flagging the pictures I wanted edit, also decided it was time to get a bit more organized and put things into collections. After I got done I opened up one of the collections only to find the flags had gone away. Hmmm.....can't help but wonder what I did wrong?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

Adding images to a collection does nothing with their flags. Most likely you pressed the wrong key when they were all selected...


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Adding images to a collection does nothing with their flags. Most likely you pressed the wrong key when they were all selected...


That's what I was thinking.  Thanks...


----------

